

What's new in arc3? - mqt
http://arcfn.com/2009/06/whats-new-in-arc3.html

======
henning
"* sin, cos, tan, and log are finally available.

* lines splits a string into lines."

Are we supposed to think Arc is a pragmatic language for shipping production
applications when the most fundamental parts of the standard library like that
are still being added?

~~~
pg
Ay, please let's not start. Arc is still in development. I've never made any
claims for the current version except that it works reasonably well for basic
web apps.

